# Suzuki King Quad?



## Catch&Keep (Mar 11, 2002)

Anyone know anything about suzuki king quads?
How can you tell what year a King Quad is?
I bought one and not sure what year it is.
Where can you find the cc on the block?
Is there such thing as a 500 suzuki king quad?
thanks


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I have suzuki 500 quad runner


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Does it have an automatic transmission, or do you have a foot shifter like a motorcycle?


----------



## Catch&Keep (Mar 11, 2002)

Has a foot shifter. No clutch, just shift. The guy I bought it from said he thought it was a 500 but I looked around and dont see where suzuki made a 500cc King Quad. Seen quad runner but thats it. Also seems kind of slow to be a 500. He thought it was a 98 but not sure about that either.
Thanks for you help.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have a 96 that is a single cylinder 260 or 280 cc. It has high-low and super low range with 2 wheel 4 wheel and differential lock. It is a model LT-F4WDXTand I think you can find that on the goose neck for the steering.

Spark plug number D7EA Gap - .024 to .028
Tire inflation 4.4 front; 4.0 rear
Oil recomendations 10w-30 for temps -4 to 86 deg F.
10w-40 for temps 0-100 deg F.


----------



## Catch&Keep (Mar 11, 2002)

I think the top speed is around 50. But seems slow off the get go. My buddies Honda 200 three wheeler is faster. I know its a utility quad but seems if it was a 500 it would be quicker than that. I guess I kinda understand if its a 300.

Freepop- sounds like the same machine. Whats your opinion on it? Does it seem like a good quad? Any Maint. Problems?
Thanks


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Awesome machine for doing food plots, I have a single bottom plow and rip roots up as big as my arm. I need to get a little disk for it but I do have a spreader. A friend in Colorado has one that he pulls mature bull elk out on, WHOLE! My step-dad has a polaris and I have ridden alot of other machines, but for what I want to do, the King Quad is best suited.


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

I just bought a 94 King Quad....so far so good. I did have to replace the brakes on it as well as some of the CV boots. That son of a gun has a lot of power. Mine is a 300cc engine. It has a winch on the front and a snow blade for it.

Freepop: Maybe we can work something out that I could use your implements for a weekend or something....either rent them from you or trade some labor. Let me know what you think!

clattin


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Clattin, just give me a yell. They are crude but effective and I have some nice plots to prove it. I am working on a new plot now that I hope to have done soon.


----------

